# A few jumping spiders



## orionmystery (Mar 15, 2012)

A male Bathippus sp. jumping spider with fair skin tone..probably just molted.



A male Bathippus sp. jumping spider.. IMG_0499 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Cute little jumper..no ID.



Cute little jumping spider.........IMG_2272 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Cute little jumping spider.........IMG_2286 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Missing one palp



A dark jumping spider...IMG_0886 copy (2) by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

i lost my contact lenses..



Another cute little jumping spider..IMG_0920 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A female Bathippus sp. jumping spider.



Female Bathippus sp. jumping spider IMG_8506 (2) copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More spiders:
Wonderful jumping spiders of Malaysia  | Up Close with Nature
Tropical spiders | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Forkie (Mar 15, 2012)

Again, great shots.  The little one that lost his contact lenses actually has rear-facing eyes!  Amazing!

I wanted to ask you about the Tamron SP90 that you used to use.  Did you find that the movement of the lens when focussing was a problem when trying to get close to the insects?  I notice that it extends quite substantially when focussing up close and wondered if that frightened your subjects away?


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Mar 15, 2012)

Another outstanding series.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 16, 2012)

Thunder_o_b said:


> Another outstanding series.


 


Forkie said:


> Again, great shots.  The little one that lost his contact lenses actually has rear-facing eyes!  Amazing!
> 
> I wanted to ask you about the Tamron SP90 that you used to use.  Did you find that the movement of the lens when focussing was a problem when trying to get close to the insects?  I notice that it extends quite substantially when focussing up close and wondered if that frightened your subjects away?



Thanks, Thunder, Forkie.

Forkie - they all have rear facing eyes, you can see it in #1 as well. 

I always use manual focus, never had any problems with that.


----------



## jriepe (Mar 17, 2012)

Kurt,

More great shots as usual from you.  Forkie, in my opinion it's a plus for any lens that is IF.  I have the Tamron 90mm and the 180mm with the 180 being IF.  If you move in on your subject to attain precise focus instead of adjusting the lens the non IF is no problem in most cases.

Jerry


----------



## Forkie (Mar 18, 2012)

jriepe said:


> Kurt,
> 
> More great shots as usual from you.  Forkie, in my opinion it's a plus for any lens that is IF.  I have the Tamron 90mm and the 180mm with the 180 being IF.  If you move in on your subject to attain precise focus instead of adjusting the lens the non IF is no problem in most cases.
> 
> Jerry




So you're saying instead of allowing the front element to move in and out, instead set it as far out/in as it goes then physically move yourself to get the subject within the area of focus?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes. When you focus with the IF there's no movement externally so it doesn't matter. Even at 1:1 on my 90mm I can get to minimum focusing distance without scaring the subject (most of the time). It doesn't seem to matter because the speed at which I focus doesn't shoot the barrel out of the lens thus the bugs aren't frightened.

Kurt, #2 & 5 are great composition and poses. Good work, sir.


----------



## thedigitalpro (Mar 19, 2012)

Great shots. Thank for sharing them. Not a spider fan but they great.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 19, 2012)

thedigitalpro said:


> Great shots. Thank for sharing them. Not a spider fan but they great.


 


jriepe said:


> Kurt,
> 
> More great shots as usual from you.  Forkie, in my opinion it's a plus for any lens that is IF.  I have the Tamron 90mm and the 180mm with the 180 being IF.  If you move in on your subject to attain precise focus instead of adjusting the lens the non IF is no problem in most cases.
> 
> Jerry


 


Forkie said:


> jriepe said:
> 
> 
> > Kurt,
> ...


 


TheFantasticG said:


> Yes. When you focus with the IF there's no movement externally so it doesn't matter. Even at 1:1 on my 90mm I can get to minimum focusing distance without scaring the subject (most of the time). It doesn't seem to matter because the speed at which I focus doesn't shoot the barrel out of the lens thus the bugs aren't frightened.
> 
> Kurt, #2 & 5 are great composition and poses. Good work, sir.



Thanks for looking and commenting, Forkie, Jerry, TheFantasticG, thedigitalpro.

Forkie - yes,  just set it to manual focus....then zoom in/out to the approx magnification you need, and move yourself to get the subject in focus


----------

